# Chewing Gum



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

An Australian man was having a coffee and croissants with butter and jam in a cafe when an 
American tourist, chewing gum, sat down next to him.

The Australian politely ignored the American, who, nevertheless started up a conversation.

The American snapped his gum and said, 'You Australian folk eat the whole bread?'

The Australian frowned, annoyed with being bothered during his breakfast, and replied, 'of course.'

The American blew a huge bubble. 'We don't. In the States, we only eat what's inside. ?
The crusts we collect in a container, recycle them, transform them into croissants and sell them to
Australia .'

The American had a smirk on his face.
The Australian listened in silence.

The American persisted, 'D'ya eat jam with your bread?'
Sighing, the Australian replied, 'of course.'

Cracking his gum between his teeth, the American said, 'we don't. In the States, we eat fresh fruit 
for breakfast, then we put all the peels, seeds and the leftovers in containers, recycle them,
transform them into jam and sell it to Australia ..

The Australian then asked, 'Do you have sex in the States?'

The American smiled and said 'Why of course we do.'
The Australian leaned closer to him and asked, 'And what do you do with the condoms once you've used them?'

'We throw them away, of course!'

Now it was the Australians turn to smile.

'We don't. In Australia, we put them in a container, recycle them, melt them down into chewing
gum and sell them to the United States . Why do you think it's called Wrigley's?'?


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gareth192001 (Mar 26, 2014)

epic


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## andy.i (Feb 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------

